# Mongolian: Camel



## Linolio

Hi, everybody
Happy New Year!

Does anybody know how to say "camel" in Mongolian?
I was able to find "takhi" is the world for Mongolian horses but I haven't been lucky with camel.

Thanks!


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Transliteration of the word camel in Mongolian is *temegen, *still we need a native confirmation. But, what I know from my experience, WR has no Mongolian-speaker.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

The Mongolian word for "camel" (generic) is: *тэмээ * prononced roughly as _temée_ would in French, only with the first syllable stressed.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

No surprise that it kind of resembles *Turkish *word: _*deve*._


----------



## Linolio

Thank you very much guys! 
This site is the best!


----------



## MarcB

Chazzwozzer said:


> No surprise that it kind of resembles *Turkish *word: _*deve*._


Albanian is the same as Turkish.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

The same camel must have been the first to visit both countries.


----------



## opjeshke

In albanian is also "gamile"


----------



## Zsuzsu

Hi Linolio,

If you are (and anyone else is) still interested in the general present-day Mongolian term for camel, it is indeed тэмээ (temee) (temegen in Classical Mongolian). There are a lot of other terms as well, though:

буур (buur) - camel bull
ингэ (ineg) - camel cow
ат (at) - castrated camel
ботго (botog) - baby camel
тором (torom) - 2-year-old
шүдпэн (shüdlen) - 3-year-old
гунан (gunan)- 3-year-old bull
гунжин (gunzhin)- 3-year-old cow
тайлаг (tailag) - 3-year-old bull
дөнөн (dönön) - 4-year-old bull
дөнжин (dönzhin) - 4-year-old cow
хязаалан (khyazaalan) - 4-year-old
хөгшнин гунжин (khögshin gunzhin) - 4-year-old cow
хөгшнин тайлаг (khögshin tailag) - 4-year-old bull
соёлон (soyolon) - 5-year-old
хоёр халбарт (khoyor khalbart) - 5-year-old 
дөрбөн халбарт (dörbön khalbart) - 6-year-old


----------

